# MARANTZ 750A 6ch amplifiers !!!!



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Due to a poor financial situation I have to sell all my audio gear.
This is basically a Marantz 750A 6ch amplifier system and a Sony XES P1,X1,T1,CDX-828 10disc changer which I will also post.
This is the link to the Marantz auction : 
MARANTZ 750A 6ch MONOBLOCK Amplifiers 3-way system - eBay (item 190492414696 end time Feb-17-11 17:09:26 PST)

Offers are welcome! and also, I will sell a 4ch system ( 4 amps and 1 power supply ) and a 2ch system ( 2 amps and 1 power suppy )


----------



## dino5666 (Feb 4, 2010)

I always wanted to buy one set from Anthony.one. But also have financial problems. Good luck with sale.


----------

